
Truly Secure Voting Is on the Way - geek-advised
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/truly-secure-voting-is-on-the-way/
======
probably_wrong
The article barely misses the main point:

> _In the end, an election is a complex sociotechnical machine, which means
> all citizens—not just election officials—will need to be on guard in 2020
> and beyond._

Sure, but you have just brought " _uses video selfies to verify voters '
identities and sends blockchain-encrypted votes to a digital lockbox_" into
the process. How exactly is a non-programmer citizen supposed to be on guard
for something like that?

It's amazing to me how far people are willing to go in order to avoid paper
ballots.

